# DVD Pre Order Site



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK Here you GO!!

This is the preorder page. DVD's will start shipping on Feb 26th. I just want to make sure I get a good number to start with and get the first batch out to everyone.

Hit the like and pre order!! Short Video clips and coming :smile:

Complete Archery Tuning 2007

Good Luck :wink:

Whoo-Whoo...... You will get a feel for the M4L / R4L before you finish watching this video.....


----------



## LongRifle (Jan 22, 2007)

sweet, i got one coming


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Great job LeEarl:thumb:


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

WhooHooo! Got one comming. I can't wait!


----------



## Crackedlimb (Feb 10, 2004)

I got mine ordered, can't wait to get it. Last one was great but I know that LeEarl has put even more into this one. Thanks LeEarl, I'll be sitting by the mailbox waiting for it to come.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ordered*

Sounds like a heckuva deal. Just placed my order. Thanks.


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

Bring it on!!!!!!!

Thanks,


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ordered*

Mine is paid for!

Thanks LeEarl! 

Tom


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Can't wait............


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

Ordered Mine!!!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*Bought one...*

Thanks.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

ordered mine also


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Paypal sent! Looking forward to getting one.:thumbs_up


----------



## Moose1712 (Jul 19, 2005)

Paypal sent, Thanks Mike


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

My order is in, I can't wait.

Thanks


----------



## Smokey84 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just ordered mine too! Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ordered my copy, too!


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm in..Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

Ordered!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Ordered,

Thanks LE Earl for what I'm sure will be another fine CD in the Series.:darkbeer:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Ordered my copy. Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## tjwood (Oct 30, 2006)

Just ordered mine. First one to go outside of the USA ??


----------



## SWATCOP (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Daemaas (Jan 31, 2007)

Just ordered mine! 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Me too. If I can learn just one thing, gain just one point, it'll be worth twice the price.


----------



## steve-0 (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered one, too. I think it is the first one going to Germany  

Greetz
Steffen


----------



## ralphy670 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just ordered mine, looking forward to it. 
Thanks from Canada


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

3DZapper said:


> Me too. If I can learn just one thing, gain just one point, it'll be worth twice the price.


You will learn one or two :wink:

Thanks guys so far. There just might be a little suprise in it for someone just like last time.........


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

orderd and waiting Thanks


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

Paypal sent, looking forward to the DVD. Thanks.


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW (Oct 6, 2004)

Got one coming!


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

NO waiting around on this one! I got mine!


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Another order placed.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

****'s got his comin...


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*ttt*

Don't miss this!

The best deal on AT...bar none!

Tom


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

payment Sent


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Ordered and Paid!*

Watching the mail!


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

LeEarl,

Payment sent via PayPal...Hook me up, bro'!

Joe


----------



## littlenoz (Oct 6, 2006)

I am one step closer in defeating Bob the monkey!!


----------



## hyperhoyt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

Just ordered mine! 

Thanks


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paypal Sent. Looking forward to checking it out. Thanks!


----------



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

*Just ordered my copy!*

I used my mastercard for the payment, would this matter?

Now the waiting begins

Thanks


----------



## Brocky (Jan 9, 2005)

*Tuning DVD*

Ordered and Paid for mine yesterday, I am looking forward to learning more about tuning, Thanks,
Craig


----------



## frontier (Mar 9, 2006)

:darkbeer: got one coming great job LeEarl


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep, ordered one also. Even an old dog needs to learn a new trick every now and then! HR


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

DVD ordered=Me waiting impatiently :darkbeer: 

What is this I hear of something special for someone...fill me in!:shade:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Gotta see what this is all about. I love to do my own work so any new pointers would be worth it. Looking forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Ordered mine.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> OK Here you GO!!
> 
> This is the preorder page. DVD's will start shipping on Feb 26th. I just want to make sure I get a good number to start with and get the first batch out to everyone.
> 
> .


Are they shipped yet? Huh? Huh? Are they here yet????

No
Rush.


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

PayPal sent


----------



## Pennbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

*Dvd*

Ordered Mine can't wait to get it. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes they are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...

I will be posting a little teaser fro the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> Yes they are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...
> 
> I will be posting a little teaser fro the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"


perfect.. Im ready to start tweeking my bow.. lol I bought new drop away.. custom string.. nock thread and serving material..now im ready to learn how to use it all ..


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my video yesterday and I think it's great. 

TTT for a great tuning video!


----------



## AK_HIPPY ARCHER (Jun 12, 2002)

*Tuning DVD*

Ordered mine tonight. thanks


----------

